# Cuernavaca



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

I am moving to Cuernavaca and have several questions to pose to English-speaking residents. So far I have found none on this site. Please let me know if you live there.


----------



## costaricamex (Jul 7, 2017)

I dont live there but would easily.
I lived there 25 years ago and got adopted by Mexican family. Now go there 3 times a year 3-4 months total. I love it. 
Hopefully some expats living in Cuernavaca will answer. 
used to be many more people foreigners there but the drug violence and kidnappings drove many away.
I found that the crime scene is much safer now and the kidnappings were mostly aimed at rich folks from CDMX with weekend homes there.

All I can say is I always feel safe and never have a had a problem. 

I'm going again Dec/January for 6 weeks. 

Good luck on your move. I think there are some local boards or facebook which someone can post links to.


----------



## lmontgom (Nov 16, 2016)

costaricamex said:


> I dont live there but would easily.
> I lived there 25 years ago and got adopted by Mexican family. Now go there 3 times a year 3-4 months total. I love it.
> Hopefully some expats living in Cuernavaca will answer.
> used to be many more people foreigners there but the drug violence and kidnappings drove many away.
> ...


Thanks. I found the advertising site *(CUERNADS) and wrote it. You confirmed my expectation that ordinary folks who mind their own business are safe.or writ
[Clipped] or write me here. I hope to move there within a few days.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

I think for the kind of questions you asked on the older thread by Miss Thing (storage unit, renting a house) Cuernads will be a better resource. Very few of us on this forum are in the Cuernavaca area. I have a house in nearby Tepoztlan but am very part time in Mexico at this point. Good luck and bienvenida!


----------

